# Any news about replacement (L) versions of the TS-E 90mm & TS-E 45mm



## Michael (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the TS-E 17mm. The current 90mm TS-E has been around for more than 20 years, and lacks the optical quality and independent rotation of Tilt and Shift. Have rented it, but not in love. 

Should I buy the current TS-E 90mm, or wait and pray (and rent) until a new one is released?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 23, 2014)

Michael said:


> I love the TS-E 17mm. The current 90mm TS-E has been around for more than 20 years, and lacks the optical quality and independent rotation of Tilt and Shift. Have rented it, but not in love.
> 
> Should I buy the current TS-E 90mm, or wait and pray (and rent) until a new one is released?



Schneider makes a 2.8/50 PC if that's the length for you. It is a bit spendy though.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2014)

The 90mm TS-E is noted for high optical quality, mine was wonderful. Every 2years or so, we see a rumor about a replacement, but so far, it hasn't happened.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2014)

I am doing more and more work that I would rather use the 90TS-E for, but I am going to stick with my 100 L Macro until it gets the MkII rework, not fussed abut the IQ as the current isn't far off, much more concerned about the shift and tilt rotations, I will not buy one until I can control those like the 17 and 24 MkII.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I am doing more and more work that I would rather use the 90TS-E for, but I am going to stick with my 100 L Macro until it gets the MkII rework, not fussed abut the IQ as the current isn't far off, much more concerned about the shift and tilt rotations, I will not buy one until I can control those like the 17 and 24 MkII.



So you would rather have no shifts and tilts than have them but not be able to easily move the shift and tilt access into parallel. 

FWIW, it is possible to take apart both the 45 and 90, make the tilt and shift parallel then reassemble them that way. I did it once with each of mine, then put them back into their original configuration after a little while and left them that way.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 24, 2014)

I actually placed an order for a 90mm TS-E last december (on sale), and it never came in.
I didn't complain, because we're _supposed_ to be getting an upgrade for this lens any time now...
...
...
...
Hello? Any time now...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2014)

Bob Howland said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I am doing more and more work that I would rather use the 90TS-E for, but I am going to stick with my 100 L Macro until it gets the MkII rework, not fussed abut the IQ as the current isn't far off, much more concerned about the shift and tilt rotations, I will not buy one until I can control those like the 17 and 24 MkII.
> ...



Yes I would. For what I am doing shift is the most important, and that is easily emulated at the product level. Tilt is less useful for the commercial side of what I need the lens for but having used the 17 as much as I do I know I will use tilt a lot when I get it.

I know you can change the orientation of the current 45 and 90, but only to the two angles, inline or at 90º, I want the capabilities the 17 and 24 MkII have to orientate in any combination giving me a much more functionally useful mini field camera. Until then I can live without the current 90 TS-E.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael said:


> I love the TS-E 17mm. The current 90mm TS-E has been around for more than 20 years, and lacks the optical quality and independent rotation of Tilt and Shift. Have rented it, but not in love.
> 
> Should I buy the current TS-E 90mm, or wait and pray (and rent) until a new one is released?



They're coming, a little like the VII 100-400f/4/f5.6, the High MP Body, the 35f/1.4 II, 11-24f/2.8, you may need the patience of Jobe.

Schnieder have some amazingly good T/S lenses as pointed out, if you can rent that would be the better option, they are hugely expensive & huge in size.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 6, 2014)

Unfortunately tilt-shift is a niche in prime lens lineup. :'(

The proposed replacements you mentioned would be a perfect compliment to a high megapixel body, so I hope we will have a couple of TS-E announcements soon after Canon's high megapixel body announcement. 

P.S. Who knows maybe they will even be forwards compatible to medium format mirrorless....


----------



## keithcooper (Oct 11, 2014)

Much like Craig, I've received several mentions of updates to the two remaining old T/S lenses.

All of these were far enough away from the time of the rumour that they automatically get my personal 'heap of salt' rating (I've never had a 'CRx' style rating for a number of reasons).

The most interesting was that we would see quite a development in the T/S mechanism that would return settings data to the camera. Given the non trivial matter of reliably implementing this, I'd still put it into the 'wishful thinking' category.

As to the 90mm, I use it regularly. If you need it, get a used one? Looking at the used prices of the old TS-E24, these are lenses that will hold good residual value, even if new ones appear.

I changed the T/S axis of my own 90mm for macro work, and rarely wish it were any different - these are some notes I made when I first got it that might be of interest?

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/ts-e90_tilt-shift.html

The limited tilt on the 90 makes it of less use for macro work than you might think, but here it is recently with a few extension tubes on my 100D

Note - photo taken (hand-held) with TS-E24 tilted to run the plane of focus down along the camera, from the angle-finder


----------

